
Why We Find Self-Driving Cars So Scary - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/editorials/why-self-driving-scary
======
yohann305
I personally find human drivers even scarier. Our society pushes us to
multitask and paradoxically we need to stop multitasking while driving (ie
avoid texting/phone calls/ etc...).

In a not-so-distant future, kids will be flabbergasted to hear humans used to
be the one driving on roads.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
That's because you're comparing a abstract, idealized self-driving cars to
real-world human drivers

